# Lawnmower loses power



## nickelshine (Dec 13, 2010)

Craftsman/Honda 6.5 mower 7 years old, but only used for about 2 of those years. The mower typically loses power once the choke springs back to the original position or opens fully. If I wedge the choke lever so the air intake is closed, the mower will run normal, but of course, overheat.

I have cleaned the carb (3) times in the past couple weeks - fully apart/used carb cleaner. No significant dirt or buildup. This will give me limited success. The mower will then stay running, but rough. The governor will fluctuate to try and help the problem. The mower will increasingly get worse. Once it shuts down, it seems to need the carb work to again keep it going.

I have also: replaced the plug (3 times, all new), new gas, high octane gas, new air filter, replaced oil, inspected and cleaned the fuel tank & fuel intake tubing from the tank to the carb, removed dirt from the top of the coil.

Been struggling with this for the pass three weeks, grass is growing again... :huh:

Fuel supply problem?

Any ideas that a DIYer can fix. Tried to take it to a professional yesterday, but he's on vacation...

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Check the vent in your gas cap, make sure it's not clogged


----------



## nickelshine (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I looked at the cap as I did not know it was vented. I see the slots, nothing looks clogged. I tried starting the mower with the cap extremely loose. The mower starts great as before, but shuts down once the choke opens again. So, no change.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

If it starts choked and then once warmed up some still needs to be choked to run, the carb is set too lean. Try to adjust carb to richen the mixture.


----------



## CoachDave (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like the carburetor needs to be rebuilt. The old gas gummed up the inner walls of the carburetor and the mixture is out of whack. I wish there was an easier answer. Until then you can either borrow a lawnmower from friend/neighbor or continue use your temporary fix till the mechanic is back from vacation. Maybe there is another mechanic who's not on vacation as well.

Coach Dave


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Try this link for Honda carb repair info and how-to:
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## nickelshine (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for the help all. I soaked the Carb in cleaner overnight. Got some additional dirt out of it, but no change after reassembled. Even had my elderly neighbor who is enthusiastic and experienced look at it. He tried to make some adjustments using the top Carb screws, but still loses power unless on full choke. Time for the professionals I guess.


----------



## Jepierson (Jul 6, 2011)

You may want to check/change the needle valve/seat assembly inside the carb. Sounds like fuel supply is limited. Also check, if so equipped, the fuel filter. A good way to check if it is a carburation problem is to remove the air filter, start the mower, take off of choke, and when it starts to die, spray some carb cleaner into the throat to see if it keeps running. This sometimes also cleans or dislodges any obstruction.


----------

